# Notary



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello,

I wonder if anyone can help or has any advice or options for us. My partner and I are applying for the life partner thing (she is SA citizen and I am UK) and are looking to make the application in October, if possible. I am back in the UK after coming back mid-July.

There are a couple of things for the application that we need to do. The form BI-1712A and a contract for permanent spousal relationship. We are with a company dealing with bits of our application, but wondered whether there was any way we could get the documents notarised without both being present as it states on the form and contratct that we have to be.

It is just to avoid me having to go back just to get these bits signed and then return to make my application.

We did think that maybe we could get my part witnessed by a notary in the UK and then I post the form and she gets her bit witnessed by one in SA. I spoke to a notary public in London and he said he could see no reason why not, but at the same time he didn't seem to be interested and I don't want to pay only to find out it will not be accepted.

Either that or we need to find a Saul Goodman.... 

Or I go back for 3 months in October and submit early next year.

Also, I have tried to contact someone at the SA high commission in London just to check if it would be accepted like this, but I cannot get through to anyone. They are terrible there. I phoned up the main number and asked, and she gave me another number. When I eventually got through to that one another lady told me it was the wrong number then gave me a number for another department where the phone just goes straight to answer phone. I phoned the main number again and she gave me another number. When I called that one and eventually got through to that one she then gave me the number of the department which just goes to answer phone. I told her it was no good but she insisted there were people there. Have been trying for 3 days now and still haven't got through. They are so rude and disinterested. 

Anyway, rant over. Thanks for any help.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll answer because you are a fan of Breaking Bad. 

In short, notaries are all over. If you want to go that route, then yes, why would it not be accepted? The only reason I can think is that Home Affairs would wonder why you are no tin the same country and therefore actually not living together, a requirement for this type of visa.

These applications are always about risk. In other words, you are increasing your risk of a rejection if you don't go together to have your forms/letters/whatever else notarised.


----------



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. That was pretty much what that guy in London said. 

I can't afford, in money terms, for it not to work that way so would rather go back. I was over there with her for 3 months until July this year, so if the criteria for having lived together for 3 months still applies, then technically I have fulfilled that. *Is that right?* My reason for coming back was to make my application and also because my visitors visa would have ran out.

I was told by the lawyers that are helping us that the living together thing is not so much of an issue now, just the being together 2 years thing. I can get proof from landlord and other tenants of our place that I have been staying there for 3 months.

As an aside, when we were together for those 3 months, we gorged ourselves on Breaking Bad as we'd been saving it for when we were together. Was so tense and really great. Would be nice to have a "helpful" lawyer/notary like that that would date the forms for when I was over there with her.

Thanks for replying and for sending me the helpful private message a few months back. I couldn't reply to it to thank you.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You can far more easily get away with not living together for 2 years than not living together at the time of submission.


----------

